# BUMC Public Safety Officer I



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

PUBLIC SAFETY OFFICER I, BUMC Public Safety (8785/D2517)
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
05/08/2017

Type:
Full Time

Services as a Public Safety Officer within BUMC Department of Public Safety to provide security, parking, transportation and control center services as necessary. Ensures consistent and safe service delivery throughout the medical center involving all members' institutions. Utilizes the Medical Center's core values as the basis for decision making and to facilitate the medical center's mission.

Performs Daily Operational Functions upon request by the Public Safety Supervisor or the Public Safety Desk Officer to ensure that BUMC's operational needs are met in an efficient manner.

Operational responsibilities include;


Responds immediately and appropriately to all "stat" requests for assistance issued by the Public Safety Desk Officer.
Responds immediately and appropriately to all emergency, contingency, or disaster situations.
Responds as soon as possible to all calls assigned by the Public Safety Desk Officer, documents all incidents responded to and informs Public Safety Desk Officer of all actions taken.
Completes all incident reports in an objective manner, writes in a clear and legible style and submits all incident reports and accompanying documentations to the Public Safety Desk Officer prior to departing from BUMC at the end of the shift.
Provides escorts to patients, visitors, employees, staff and students in order to ensure the safety of the requester in accordance with BUMC polices and procedures.
Ensures that only authorized vehicles all allowed access to parking areas controlled by BUMC and documents all violations of parking policy.
Associate's Degree in Criminal Justice or equivalent and six months to one year of customer service experience required.

Must successfully pass all background examinations in accordance with criteria defined in Massachusetts General Law - Chapter 22, posses a valid Driver's License and be appointable as a Special Police Officer.

Employment at Boston University will require background checks.

This position also requires successful results of a medical examination

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
http://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=300381&


----------



## codycloud1 (May 8, 2017)

I'm in the Marine Corps and get out this summer. Would I still be able to apply?


----------

